# AHHHHHHH! I give up.



## GPER (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm am newbie here, just picked up a W8 and been searching the net for 3 days to locate a CHIP for the W8 engine. I know there's no sympathy for a W8 owner, but could you guys at least let me know where I can buy the best Performance Chip for my W*. Thanks.
GPER


----------



## INSANE808JETTA (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: AHHHHHHH! I give up. (GPER)*

Try the AMS site, AUTOTECH site, or look for GIAC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jeffsu350 (Nov 7, 2003)

i have a chipped W8, Wetterauer makes the chip.
contact kelly kay at [email protected]
or call 219-477-6806


----------

